# Scented kitty litter



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I've searched this up with few results having a usable answer so don't call me on this, but what's wrong with using scented kitty litter?


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't mean this to sound rude, but why would you want to use kitty litter in the first place?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You want *no* other ingredients other than clay.

Period.

s


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

MrFusion said:


> I don't mean this to sound rude, but why would you want to use kitty litter in the first place?


do a search for clay based substrates, dude.

the goal is to have pure sodium bentonite. Scented cat litter contains extra chemicals that may be harmful to your frogs.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Good grief... I need to make you guys some backgrounds.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

MrFusion said:


> Good grief... I need to make you guys some backgrounds.


and how do you make your backgrounds?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

MrFusion said:


> Good grief... I need to make you guys some backgrounds.


The purpose of clay as a background has nothing to do with aesthetics. I can (and do) make much better backgrounds with the Great Stuff method. It's to benefit the frogs. Clay has numerous husbandry benefits for the frogs including increased microfauna and increased nutrients to the frogs via microfauna. There is a plethora of information on husbandry and clay around the board.

Personally, I live in such a dry climate that clay just doesn't work as a background. Clay spends too much time expanding and contracting... it always ends up breaking. I'm still interested in trying clay as a substrate, though.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

johnyrocks said:


> I've searched this up with few results having a usable answer so don't call me on this, but what's wrong with using scented kitty litter?


Chances are, the same reason you wouldn't spray perfume into the tank.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> and how do you make your backgrounds?


 I work in the special effects industry so I have all the working knowledge to create just about any environment out of inert resins and/or silicones. All I'd really need to know are the most common viv dimensions and I could come up with something when my schedule opens up. 

Microfauna is important, but I suppose the proper artificial environment could include features to help balance things out. I never did like Great Stuff for a number of reasons. As for clay, I use Akadama bonsai soil as drainage. It's fantastic stuff for microfauna and I also use it in my dwarf shrimp breeder tanks as well.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I had to give Smackofthegods a like as he busted big with "Plethora."


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

MrFusion said:


> I work in the special effects industry so I have all the working knowledge to create just about any environment out of inert resins and/or silicones. All I'd really need to know are the most common viv dimensions and I could come up with something when my schedule opens up.


I'm really looking forward to seeing your builds!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Personally, I live in such a dry climate that clay just doesn't work as a background. Clay spends too much time expanding and contracting... it always ends up breaking. I'm still interested in trying clay as a substrate, though.


Different clays can change this.. that is one of the issues with sodium bentonite for a wall. It shrinks as it dries (up to as much as ten times) and swells when it rehydrates. If people used different clays (like red art) then you should see a difference in the shrinking and cracking. 

Ed


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

just keep the wall misted and no major shrinking will happen.. if its shrinking 10times in the first place means your viv is probably WAY under its humidity level..



Ed said:


> Different clays can change this.. that is one of the issues with sodium bentonite for a wall. It shrinks as it dries (up to as much as ten times) and swells when it rehydrates. If people used different clays (like red art) then you should see a difference in the shrinking and cracking.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

NickJR said:


> just keep the wall misted and no major shrinking will happen.. if its shrinking 10times in the first place means your viv is probably WAY under its humidity level..


 
Actually it may have little or nothing to do with the actual humidity in the enclosure.. you can have significant differences in shrinking and cracking within a several inch difference between the top of a background and lower down on the wall. Sodium bentonite one of the main ingredients in kitty litter on hydration will swell up to as much as ten times it's original volume so as it loses water it can also shrink significantly. You can actually end up with a very dry top to the background while the humidity is very high lower down in the enclosure. Simply misting it can cause a number of other issues when working with sodium bentonite, sodium bentonite is also used as a lubricant and lining when drilling in a number of applications as the particles of this clay when well hydrated do not adhere readily and slip past one another. If you are hydrating the clay enough to keep the top from drying out, you can saturate the clay further down resulting in a collapse (mud slide) in the enclosure. 

If done properly one of the benefits to a clay background is that it holds a lot of moisture and can become more stable over time but this isn't as easily accomplished using sodium bentonite as the clay can fail if moistened too frequently. Some of the bentonite backgrounds I tried I spent months establishing the biofilms and microbial adhesions to get them established.. but that is not how people are using it, instead people are using it as a plug and play background. 

Ed


----------



## Chunky (Aug 1, 2011)

Scented cat litter contains many chemicals known to cause skin issues and distress. The chemicals in it are very dangerous for most animals, not just darts. If a dart comes in contact, it will soon stop eating, then sadly, die. Good luck!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

does W T F apply to this thread? just curious.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> does W T F apply to this thread? just curious.


Not quite sure? lol


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

WONTON SALLY said:


> does W T F apply to this thread? just curious.


Nope. Everyone posting knows what the question was all about 

I'll restate what I said earlier in this thread. Do a search for "clay" and you'll find loads of information about what we're talking about... even kitty litter methods. You might want to check out http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22990-ultimate-clay-based-substrate-thread.html


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

MrFusion said:


> As for clay, I use Akadama bonsai soil as drainage. It's fantastic stuff for microfauna and I also use it in my dwarf shrimp breeder tanks as well.


How long have you been using it? I have access to pretty much as much as I want (my dad bought a whole pallet). I was just talking to him about using some, but wasn't sure it would work out. Are you just using it as a drainage layer, or do you mix some into the substrate? 
Thanks,
Field


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it just me that finds it annoying that the OP does not use the search function or add questions to the many existing threads on the subjects he starts a new post for? Maybe it would not be as annoying if he wasnt starting MANY new threads.
Rant and hijack over...

-Beth


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> How long have you been using it? I have access to pretty much as much as I want (my dad bought a whole pallet). I was just talking to him about using some, but wasn't sure it would work out. Are you just using it as a drainage layer, or do you mix some into the substrate?
> Thanks,
> Field


 A whole pallet? Lucky! I wish I could find a local source for it here. I only use it for a drainage layer, but the microfauna finds it's way down to it. I should mention that i set up my vivs a little differently though. I use a heavy fog instead of spraying so my drainage layer doesn't hold a lot of water.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bcs TX said:


> Is it just me that finds it annoying that the OP does not use the search function or add questions to the many existing threads on the subjects he starts a new post for? Maybe it would not be as annoying if he wasnt starting MANY new threads.
> Rant and hijack over...
> 
> -Beth


It's not just you. I am starting to avoid any thread I see him/her/it post in. The OP needs to do a LOT less posting and a LOT more reading/ searching. What's really irritating is that many people have responded to the questions the OP has posted with great information supported by reliable data, yet the information is brushed off and the questions are asked again and again by the OP. Is there a way to unsubscribe to a members posts? If so I'd like to know how. 

Ok I'm done ranting/ hijacking.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Is there a way to unsubscribe to a members posts? If so I'd like to know how.


User CP -> settings and options -> edit ignore list -> add johnyrocks

Don't forget to also add his alt accounts


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I swear i'll never post a new thread again.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

johnyrocks said:


> I swear i'll never post a new thread again.


Great you'll just troll up old threads and screw them up... 

Ed


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Ed said:


> Great you'll just troll up old threads and screw them up...
> 
> Ed


lol. .


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I just find it odd how one day you (johny) are asking very simple almost obvious questions, and then the next you are giving advice to other beginners as if you are a pro with 20 years under your belt. Just goes to show that no one should use advice from one single post or source of information. Personal research is more important then anything, and that includes asking questions...

And no, I dont think adding a chemical perfume used to cover up the smell of cat sh*t in a viv is wise lol....That is unless you want your frogs to start coughing up hairballs and completly ignoring you when you walk by the tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

GRIMM said:


> I just find it odd how one day you (johny) are asking very simple almost obvious questions, and then the next you are giving advice to other beginners as if you are a pro with 20 years under your belt. Just goes to show that no one should use advice from one single post or source of information. Personal research is more important then anything, and that includes asking questions...
> 
> And no, I dont think adding a chemical perfume used to cover up the smell of cat sh*t in a viv is wise lol....That is unless you want your frogs to start coughing up hairballs and completly ignore you when you walk by the tank.


Particularly when they screwed up one of thier builds so much that they have already had to take it down more than once already... 

Ed


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Ed said:


> Particularly when they screwed up one of thier builds so much that they have already had to take it down more than once already...
> 
> Ed


Not sure this is actually true...new pictures of the supposedly "cleaned" tank look suspiciously like the old tank...


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> Not sure this is actually true...new pictures of the supposedly "cleaned" tank look suspiciously like the old tank...


Not to mention he "cleaned and sanitized" the tank in a matter of like a half hour based on the timing of his posts. This guy is leaking excrement out his ears.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Not sure this is actually true...new pictures of the supposedly "cleaned" tank look suspiciously like the old tank...





Tuckinrim8 said:


> Not to mention he "cleaned and sanitized" the tank in a matter of like a half hour based on the timing of his posts. This guy is leaking excrement out his ears.


I;'m laughing my ass off. you retards, what pictures? I can give you pictures of it cleaned. I first ripped everything out, then took the substrate out. I baked it for 1 hour in the oven at exactly 270f. Then after that I spent another 45 minutes wiping off all the plants, background, glass, lights, stand, and EVERYTHING else prior to putting everything back.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's the timing of the posts. I started here. 
Yesterday, 03:16 AM



johnyrocks said:


> That's exactly what came to my mind when making this thread. I will wipe down everything.



And when it ended.
Yesterday, 04:37 AM



johnyrocks said:


> Alright. It's baked and oh boy was it hot and steamy! Gonna have to let it cool down. If a mod could close this thread, thx.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

johnyrocks said:


> I've searched this up with few results having a usable answer so don't call me on this, but what's wrong with using scented kitty litter?





Chunky said:


> Scented cat litter contains many chemicals known to cause skin issues and distress. The chemicals in it are very dangerous for most animals, not just darts. If a dart comes in contact, it will soon stop eating, then sadly, die. Good luck!


What is the point of asking a thread and then answering it yourself?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

The FTS here...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...032-johnyrocks-20l-vert-very-pic-heavy-3.html

Looks quite like the FTS here...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71530-creating-frog-room.html

Considering the first pic was before you "cleaned" your tank and the second one is after you "cleaned" your tank...coincidence?

I appreciate the name calling by the way...I have volunteered at a summer camp for special-needs children and its really annoying seeing people use "retard" like that...but that's just me.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

can't this guy be banned for his last few posts, and no it's not even worth mentioning his name.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> The FTS here...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...032-johnyrocks-20l-vert-very-pic-heavy-3.html
> 
> Looks quite like the FTS here...
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WONTON SALLY said:


> can't this guy be banned for his last few posts, and no it's not even worth mentioning his name.


Report the posts to the moderators. More infractions will result in a time out or ban. 

Ed


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

For someone wanting to turn over a new leaf, name calling sure is counter-productive.

The saga of johny rocks continues...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

WONTON SALLY said:


> can't this guy be banned for his last few posts, and no it's not even worth mentioning his name.


I agree. 

When I first saw his posts to Lisa, I was horrified.

Then, I read a few posts that made me think maybe he was just a kid who had a wild night and was sorry for what he'd said.

But now (or maybe I'm just slow!), it's obvious that all of these posts are just a game that's out to create havoc and intentionally hurt and bait others.

We don't need him and the new people coming here don't deserve to start off with his "help".


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Probably not much more to be said here - this thread is closed.

s


----------

